# Pièce,chambre: Habitación



## zerduja

"votre chambre sera prete dans denie heure monnsieur!ca ira comme ca?





mi intento;
"el dormicillo estara lista en media hora señor!  ¿esta bien?"


----------



## madmaia

Mi intento:
Su habitación estará disponible dentro de media hora señor, esta bien? 
Aunque el Esta bien me suena raro...
Saludos


----------



## Fred-erique

Je propose:
Su habitación estará lista/hecha en media hora,señor. ¿Le parece bien? (ou ¿está bién así? )


----------



## rodolfoc

Cual sería la traducción de este texto?? La chambre au papier peindre = *el cuarto de papel pintado?*


----------



## GURB

Mira bien el francés; debe de ser *"la chambre au papier* *peint*"= *la habitación (el cuarto) del papel pintado* como el famoso Don Gil *de las* calzas verdes.
Puede ser también: papier à peindre= papel que se ha de pintar
Un saludo.


----------



## Tu Planeta Tierra

Hola, amigos (as):

"Chambre d’hôtel"... No sé qué significa exactamente, utilizado en jerga hotelera. ¿Cuál es la diferencia exacta con "chambre"?  

Se trata de una distinción que hace un hotel de Québec, entre dos tipos de habitaciones que ofrece a sus pasajeros...

Donc, c'est quoi "chambre d’hôtel" et "chambre"?

Je suis vachement perdu!

Merci bien!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Buenos días.

"chambre d'hôtel": habitación de hotel
"chambre" : habitación. 

También existe "chambre d'hôte"

¡Tienes que darnos más contexto, para poder ayudarte!


----------



## Mariest

Tina Iglesias said:


> Buenos días.
> 
> "chambre d'hôtel": habitación de hotel
> "chambre" : habitación.
> 
> También existe "chambre d'hôte"
> 
> ¡Tienes que darnos más contexto, para poder ayudarte!


 

exacto


----------



## iztaccihuatl

Bonjour, j'aimerais pouvoir faire une distinction claire entre les chambres de l'appartements et les pièces en général mais je ne sais pas si utiliser les mots habitación et cuarto est suffisant car le mot habitación prête vraiment à confusion


----------



## Kutchiloo

Habitación es para dormir, cuarto: mas por el baño, ¿puedes decir: 'salón', 'comedor' ect, nombrando cada uno?


----------



## iztaccihuatl

en la descripción precisa del apartamento si pero en la descripción general tengo que decir cuantas habitaciones hay y por otra parte cuantas habitaciones que son para dormir. En Mexico yo hablaría de recamaras, cuartos, pero parece que en España no se haga realmente la diferencia

2º mensaje:
Lo que quiero saber es si existe en español de España una traducción en la que se puede distinguir bien los dos sentidos : pièce y chambre. Porque si digo que un apartamento tiene 5 habitaciones en el sentido de "pièce" y que luego digo que solo tiene 2 en el sentido de "chambre" obvio que entrena mucha confusión. Osea, me gustaría saber si existen sinonimos de "habitación" o otra traducción de la palabra "pièce".


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Muchas gracias por la aclaración.

En español de España, para descibir una vivienda, distinguiremos habitación (pièce) de dormitorio (chambre). 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## iztaccihuatl

muchas gracias  esa palabra no la conocía yo para nada en ese sentido!


----------



## aurele

bonjour, j'aimerai savoir comment pourrait se traduire en espagnol "la grande chambre": la frase est "c'est dans la grande chambre d'une maison que j'ai écouté..."
est-ce correct "fue en la grande habitacion de una casa que escuché..."
merci beaucoup par avance


----------



## Olivolivol

Bonjour Aurèle.

Non, ta phrase espagnole n'est pas correcte, pour deux raisons.

1. Placé devant un nom au singulier, l'adjectif "grande" devient "gran" (phénomène appelé "apocope") : "gran habitación".

2. La construction "c'est... que" en français pose des problèmes de traduction spécifiques en espagnol. Dans ce cas, traduire par "fue... que" est incorrect (même si on l'entend parfois dans la bouche de certains hispanophones). Il faut dire "fue en la gran habitación de alguna casa donde" ou "fue en la gran habitación de alguna casa en que".

Par ailleurs, un détail : si par "la grande chambre" on veut dire "la plus grande chambre (de la maison)", on aura tendance à dire en espagnol : "la habitación mayor".

Ma proposition de traduction : "fue en la habitación mayor de alguna casa donde escuché..."

Bonne journée.


----------



## aurele

merci beaucoup


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

O:
- cuarto / dormitorio principal

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## saintest66

Par ailleurs, "grande" pose un problème lorsqu'il est placé avant le nom; or, ici, cela n'a pas de sens. Donc, il faut le placer après; je ne pense qu'il serait ridicule de dire :"la habitación grande de la casa", ce qui évite, sans autre contexte, de préciser les dimensions relatives des chambres.
À bientôt


----------

